# network is deaf after upgrade

## laxu

Hi,

I have updated our 2005-summer installed Gentoo server with

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

It started with 202 packages to upgrade and when left with 95 packages to go, kdegraphics refused to compile and I thought it would be a goot idea to go through

```
etc-update
```

before googleing for the cause of it. I did my best to merge configuration updates (there were some 80 of them) I restarted it and now my network is not working. I mean, nothing complains, no errors in startup or in log except those services trying to reach out (eg ntp) I have a healthy looking eth0 and everything seems like in place but it just does work. It does not react to ping or it cannot ping the (ADSL) gateway either. I suspected about hardware fault at first and booted with Knoppix to find out everytihing works fine. But back in Gentoo, nothing.

I really don't know how to cope with a problem without an error message and cannot tell the ways to diagnose such a problem.

----------

## rev138

Did you have etc-update replace the configuration file? If so, you probably need to re-configure it.

Is this a wired or wireless NIC? 

What does /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/.conf.d/wireless look like?

----------

## laxu

it is a wired only network

i had like 70 etc-updates and I reviewed and replaced most of them with their newer versions yet merged a few of them depending on best of my knowledge

/etc/conf.d/net is:

```
iface_eth0="10.0.0.0.60 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0."

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.2"
```

which it should be and ifconfig reports the same and eth0 is up.

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> Did you have etc-update replace the configuration file? If so, you probably need to re-configure it.
> 
> Is this a wired or wireless NIC? 
> 
> What does /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/.conf.d/wireless look like?

 

----------

## rev138

 *laxu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="10.0.0.0.60 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0."
> 
> ...

 

Assuming that's not a typo, you have one too many octets in your IP address, and an erroneous period on the end of your netmask.

----------

## rev138

 *laxu wrote:*   

> which it should be and ifconfig reports the same and eth0 is up.

 

So eth0 is up and has an IP?

Whats the problem then? Can you ping the gateway? Can you ping google.com? Do you have a firewall?

----------

## laxu

sorry, it is a typo. I copy-pasted with pen and paper, not with an electronic clipboard.   :Confused: 

The problem is it cannot ping either the gateway or another ip, though everything looks configured well. firewall is nothing fancy but a an embedded one in the adsl modem/router. it does not block any outgoing net activity. also at least the gateway or peer nodes should be pingable.

----------

## laxu

i hope i am not misunderstood, the problem still exists. i just made a typo when writing to the forum, the correct net configuration is as below:

```
iface_eth0="10.0.0.60 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0"

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.2"
```

still i cannot go out of the box, ping www.google.com or cannot ping in from outside. please someone help, i am considering to fresh install everything. there must be a way to further diagnose to find out what could be wrong.

----------

## Nappaa

i think i have the same problem after i emerged the gnome and nvidia drivers i ran etc-update i was lazy and didnt look at what files were being updated, there were only about 3, i think i saw /etc/init.d/net.lo having something done to it could this be the problem?

when i boot into gentoo i get no errors about eth0, it says its starting it then jus seems to move on without doing anything to it   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nappaa

try doing 

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

then try pinging something that worked for me, only trouble is that wen u reboot ull need to run that again.

----------

## laxu

I got over it finally.

The problem was related with a secondary NIC, here is my best explanation:

 When first I set up, the embedded on board NIC did not work with Gentoo. So we threw a PCI NIC in, and went on. After the upgrade, system became mature so that it recognized the not-working NIC and confusion started. It went on confusing after I disabled the on-board NIC. It came back alive after I removed the PCI NIC.

If it did not sound reasonable then try this one:

I wrote to the forum about re-installing from scratch, by which I would possibly decide on another distro, because I am not that cool to manage a Gentoo one. It just felt it is going to be removed and with fear of death, it decided to behave.   :Cool:  ...  Till next round of course   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thank you all for suggestions, they were helpful

Best regards

----------

